# Where to ride?



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm moving to the Santa Clara/Sunnyvale area in two weeks. Where are the places to ride? I'm a pretty strong rider and try to do 20-30 miles a rides with 2500 ft of climbing. Any suggestions for group rides or clubs would be awesome.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Stand in place and spin. In three directions there are mountains within 10-15 miles, all of them are awesome rides. In the 4th direction is the Bay. Not really challenging, but a great way to unwind on recovery days.

More seriously though, I think this link covers pretty much everything worth mentioning..
https://web.stanford.edu/group/cycling/routes/

As for clubs, SJBC, ACTC, Noon Ride, the list goes on.

Off road riding is just as nice, MTB, CX, Gravel, it's all here. We are REALLY spoiled here.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

rcb78 said:


> Stand in place and spin. In three directions there are mountains within 10-15 miles, all of them are awesome rides.* In the 4th direction is the Bay. * Not really challenging, but a great way to unwind on recovery days.
> 
> More seriously though, I think this link covers pretty much everything worth mentioning..
> https://web.stanford.edu/group/cycling/routes/
> ...


How is riding in the water not challenging??


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Just for starters
Do Hwy 9 starting in Saratoga to 35/Saratoga gap. Turn right on 35 and go to Pagmill and descend into Palo Alto. 

Speaking of Palo Alto............
Sand Hill to Portola to Old La Honda climb will leave you with some tired, but not dead legs.

At no time do you EVER CLIMB Hwy 84 from Woodside road. If you actually make it without getting killed by a car or stabbed by a biker for clogging the road, I will dump jars of organic honey on you at the top for being dumb


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks! I'll check out the groups. I have the sad misfortune of boxing my bikes up today.

I was hoping to the mountains weren't that far away. Here in NY we have stupid steep climbs but, very few long hill climbs. I'm all for the water, but my Giant Propel prefers tarmac and the occasional dirt rd.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to the Bay Area, you will love the road biking around here if you like hills.


----------



## Soaring Vulture (Jun 25, 2013)

imiller said:


> I'm moving to the Santa Clara/Sunnyvale area in two weeks. Where are the places to ride? I'm a pretty strong rider and try to do 20-30 miles a rides with 2500 ft of climbing. Any suggestions for group rides or clubs would be awesome.


 I live in Sunnyvale on the border of Santa Clara. As noted, the rides are everywhere. I usually head into the Santa Cruz Mountains, which start a couple of miles away. I belong to the Skyline Cycling Club Skyline Cycling Club and the Western Wheelers Western Wheelers Bicycle Club - Home Page
They both have lots of rides.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Check out this guy's Silicon Valley rides site.
Ken Lee: Silicon Valley Road Bicycle Rides

You can also incorporate Caltrain, the commuter train, that goes up the SF peninsula, and the SF ferries to Marin County, with your rides.


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys! Thanks for all the replies. I just built the Giant Propel while waiting for work to give me something to do (I work from home). I'm in Santa Clara near the stadium and am still finding the best roads to take to the mountains in the distance. 

I've checked out a few of the places you guys suggested. Now its just getting time when we aren't unpacking. I'm getting the itch tho, its been like 3 weeks because of moving cross country.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, if you live near Levy stadium, you must ride through miles of suburban sprawl to get to the good stuff. Google "VTA bikeroute map" for bike routes.

There are miles of dirt roads and levees along the bay and around the evaporation ponds. Alviso, Baylands Park, Moffett Field, Shoreline Parks, etc. LOTS of birds, and it's a quick escape from the city. Take the bike path next to the stadium to the bay and go right towards Alviso (a funky little town that used to be a major port before the south SF Bay silted up), or turn left toward Baylands and Shoreline parks. The summer winds will give you a good workout. I enjoy riding there. 

Also there is the Guadalupe River bike trail to downtown SJ. From there you can hook up with other bike paths. Enjoy


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

I tried the Guadalupe river trail yesterday. It makes for a good lunch time power hour. Next weekend I might be heading to Mt. Hamilton.


----------



## Ullr (Oct 30, 2013)

You are also fortunate enough to live near Hellyer Velodrome. Northern California Velodrome Association $5 gets you a rental if you don't have your own track bike.

I'm going when I'm in the area. Not soon enough.


----------

